# Sony Vaio FreeBSD Usergroup?



## nikolajg (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone know about subj.? I have a VGN-SZ770N laptop and would like to know if I could tweak this computer in a better way. Yes, you're right, I could just find info about the chipsets etc..

Thanks.
Nikolaj G., Denmark, Copenhagen


----------



## vermaden (Apr 9, 2010)

Check that mate:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/TuningPowerConsumption


----------



## nikolajg (Apr 12, 2010)

It looks interesting. I'll try it out and give a status report of my experience afterwards. The fan is running all the time, hopefully your tuning guide will fix that.

Thanks.
Nikolaj G., Denmark, Copenhagen


----------



## vermaden (Apr 12, 2010)

@nikolajg

You should also load acpi_sony.ko module to get specific to SONY BIOS options:

```
# kldload acpi_sony
# systat -a | grep -i sony
```

To make it permanent add acpi_sony_load="YES" to /boot/loader.conf file.


----------



## nikolajg (Apr 13, 2010)

Hmm, I do what you say, but the fan is still running all the time  I have powerd enabled in rc.conf and kldstat shows acpi_sony.ko. PS I can do almost nothing in the BIOS (Phoenix) - the only interesting thing is that I have these choices on TPM: no change, enable, disable and clear. The results below are with "enable".

"`acpiconf -i0`" before:

```
Design capacity:        62640 mWh
Last full capacity:     62640 mWh
Technology:             primary (non-rechargeable)
Design voltage:         626 mV
Capacity (warn):        0 mWh
Capacity (low):         120 mWh
Low/warn granularity:   0 mWh
Warn/full granularity:  10 mWh
Model number:           
Serial number:          
Type:                   LION
OEM info:               Sony Corp.
State:                  high 
Remaining capacity:     100%
Remaining time:         unknown
Present rate:           0 mW
Voltage:                12504 mV
```

"`acpiconf -i0`" after:

```
Design capacity:        62640 mWh
Last full capacity:     62640 mWh
Technology:             primary (non-rechargeable)
Design voltage:         626 mV
Capacity (warn):        0 mWh
Capacity (low):         120 mWh
Low/warn granularity:   0 mWh
Warn/full granularity:  10 mWh
Model number:           
Serial number:          
Type:                   LION
OEM info:               Sony Corp.
State:                  high 
Remaining capacity:     100%
Remaining time:         unknown
Present rate:           0 mW
Voltage:                12502 mV
```

"`sysctl dev.cpu |grep cx`" before:

```
dev.cpu.0.cx_supported: C1/1 C2/1 C3/17
dev.cpu.0.cx_lowest: C1
dev.cpu.0.cx_usage: 100.00% 0.00% 0.00% last 500us
dev.cpu.1.cx_supported: C1/1 C2/1 C3/17
dev.cpu.1.cx_lowest: C1
dev.cpu.1.cx_usage: 100.00% 0.00% 0.00% last 500us
```

"`sysctl dev.cpu |grep cx`" after:

```
dev.cpu.0.cx_supported: C1/1 C2/1 C3/17
dev.cpu.0.cx_lowest: C2
dev.cpu.0.cx_usage: 0.00% 99.99% 0.00% last 1927us
dev.cpu.1.cx_supported: C1/1 C2/1 C3/17
dev.cpu.1.cx_lowest: C2
dev.cpu.1.cx_usage: 0.00% 99.99% 0.00% last 4185us
```

Thanks.
Nikolaj G., Denmark, Copenhagen


----------



## vermaden (Apr 13, 2010)

@nikolajg



> "acpiconf -i0" before:
> "acpiconf -i0" after:
> 
> Remaining time:         unknown


You will have to issue those commands without being attached to AC, to check time on battery.



> "sysctl dev.cpu |grep cx" before:
> dev.cpu.0.cx_usage: 100.00% 0.00% 0.00% last 500us
> dev.cpu.0.cx_usage: 0.00% 99.99% 0.00% last 1927us


This wokrs as you see You mostly are now in C2 state.

Also show me the output of that command: `% sysctl -a | grep -i sony`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 13, 2010)

@nikolajg - please format your posts.


----------



## oliverh (Apr 13, 2010)

nikolajg said:
			
		

> It looks interesting. I'll try it out and give a status report of my experience afterwards. The fan is running all the time, hopefully your tuning guide will fix that.
> 
> Thanks.
> Nikolaj G., Denmark, Copenhagen



The issue with the fan is a bug in the bios on certain Vaios. I've read about it in official Vaio support forums. I'm using e.g. a Vaio VGN-NS21Z without any problems in FreeBSD 8. The bios in Sony laptops is far from perefct especially if it comes to ACPI.


----------



## nikolajg (Apr 17, 2010)

To vermaden: it looks better now. Removed the power supply - the "diff" below shows "after" on the "right".


```
< Remaining capacity:   89%
< Remaining time:       2:55
< Present rate:         19111 mW
< Voltage:              12012 mV
---
> Remaining capacity:   92%
> Remaining time:       3:22
> Present rate:         17129 mW
> Voltage:              12097 mV
```

To oliverh: do you have a link to that Sony forum? Im a bit curious. Ive been in contact with Sony Support 3 times (I guess) about the fan problem (running all the time). Its about 6 months ago - everytime they told me that is was normal behavior. In the end I gave up.

To DutchDaemon: "please format your posts"? Not sure what you mean - Im using "code"? Explain please.


Thanks.
Nikolaj G., Denmark, Copenhagen


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 18, 2010)

Post #5 had no formatting whatsoever. The 
	
	



```
and [cmd] tags were added by me.
```


----------

